
All U.S. Adults Should Be Screened for Depression, Panel Recommends - 2a0c40
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/all-u-s-adults-should-be-screened-for-depression-panel-recommends/
======
erkose
Big Pharma must be behind this.

~~~
DrScump
Why? The most-prescribed antidepressants are beyond patent protections and are
inexpensive generics.

~~~
teslabox
They also don't work. Some of the first-generation drugs were pretty safe (and
reasonably effective), but they fell out of favor.

------
thecrumb
That would be... depressing.

